# 280zx newb



## lazygrower (Nov 8, 2004)

I just got a 1983 75th aniv. 280zx. The car dosent run and im looking to swap a rb25det engine or something else any suggestions? and what about ecu harness and tranny that fits. keep the turbo? any other suggestions?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

There is no 75th anniversary edition. In 1980 Datsun offered the 10th anniversary edition. So your confused or someone lied to you. You can swap an RB25DET into the car it has been done many a time it just costs money. If you have the L28ET I would recommend just working with it. The L series motors are very good and can hold a good amount of power.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Wow a 75th aniv. model. Was Datsun even in existence back then?


----------



## lazygrower (Nov 8, 2004)

its one of the limited editions. i just dunno which one nad do not know why i put 75th. but would it be worth it rebuilding the engine or should i get the 128et.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

If it is an 83 and an NA it is NOT a special edition. You just have a run of the mill 280ZX. It would be worth swapping to the L28ET.


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

post a pic......i want to see it and i'm sure some others would too


----------

